# interior wall extraction



## kenpkr (Apr 6, 2004)

Congrats! By the looks of the comb, this hive had been there a while.


----------



## David Stewart (Jan 22, 2005)

Nice pictures. Man I hate dialup....

David


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

Yeah, the owner of the house says he first noticed them in 1998. Said he had two other beeks look at it and they would not touch it because of it being inside. The colony its self was pretty small, but it looks like they just started raising brood, So I am hoping they will stick around and build up well. They had a really bad moth problem, so I only wired in one full frame of brood and two partials. The rest of the wax I am working on refining down for candles, about 5 lbs worth. They had about 2-3 three pounds of honey left, so a laid that comb on top of the frames; I hoping that will help hold them to the new hive. 

Man....I don't know what I would do with dial up.....I have broadband 10.0 and beesource is still slow.


----------

